# Cat tail soup



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Ingredients

>> 2 ½ cups almonds
>> 10 cups water
>> 2 cups thinly sliced cattail shoots
>> ¼ cup fresh spearmint leaves or other mint leaves, finely chopped
>> Juice of half a lemon

Instructions

Cover the almonds with water and soak overnight in the refrigerator.

Puree the soaked almonds with about 3 cups of the almond/water mixture at a time in a blender until all the almonds have been pureed.

Pour the puree into a colander lined with cheesecloth or thin nylon fabric over a bowl. Twist the top of the cloth and squeeze the remaining water.

Discard the pulp and mix the remaining ingredients with the almond milk. Serve chilled.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The very young six inch stems in the spring they call Cossak asparagus. It tasts a little like cucumber I think.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I like the different things you can do with cat tails.

 Al


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Cattails have an unbelievable amount of pollen. Before the pollen head breaks free you can boil them and eat them like sweat corn. Once they do break through if you tap one into the palm of your hand you will see at least a table spoon of pollen. With a five quart ice cream bucket you can collect two inches in the bottom within ten minutes. Mix 25% with your pancake mix to give it a protein content. Fluffy too.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Protein is good. Was told to eat as much as I could after my Knee surgery.

 Al


----------

